# need some help with a few problems



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i have a 75g planted tank that i cant get rid of alge in and some of my plants are getting brown spots. i have 1 350gph hob filter and 1 350gph cainster filter. my lighting is a 2 48" 2 bulb overdriven light fixture. the fixture was 40 watts before overdriving so now it should be about 160 watts the bulbs are 6500 kelvins. i run my lights for 8 hours per day. i have a co2 injection system running with 1-2 bubbles per second. as for the plants im not sure exactly what they are i have some ground cover plants and a coupple of taller ones also. oh and i have aquatic planting soil but i dont rember exactly what kind it was. here is a pic of the alge and the brown spots.

the plants in the pic are now no longer vibrant green they are all kinda brown


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sorry i didnt reply sooner..

the plant in the first pic isn't aquatic
looks like you have an imbalance in the water column. And have diatoms, and cyanobacteria. Do you know your water specs?
What do you do for maintenance?
How often, and how much water do you change weekly?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

as Dippy mentioned that first plant is non aquatic. Yank it.

the rest of the issue could simply be due to an imbalance of the tank. 160W over a 75 is over 2wpg. So in addition to the co2 you're injecting (are we talking pressurized or DIY yeast can?) how are you injecting the CO2? with the HOB you might be negating tyour CO2 efforts thru outgassing of the CO2 you put in. best way to find out if this is the case is getting a dropchecker. and make adjustments to surface agitation. 
Whats goin on as far as ferts go?

As for the cynobact. You may wanna hit the tank with some antibiotic and do a VERY good cleaning to manaually remove as much of it as possible. then turn the lights off for a couple days.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Black sunshine with the slam dunk yet again! I love this forum


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

took the crap plants from petco out and bought some online. i left my lights off for 4 days and that took care of the algae.


----------

